# The Bumpy Road to the UD



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip knows these utility exercises, but he sure didn't make it easy earning the title! He finally finished today, but I surely was not expecting it to take us 11 attempts to get the title! Here's what Naughty Boy did each time:

1. Headed for the jump then decided to do a run by instead and come straight to front
2. Had to repeat the sit signal
3. Exactly what he did the first time in
4. Leg #1
5. pooped in the ring :uhoh:
6. Took the bar jump and kept on running, right out of the ring
7. took bar jump and kept going
8. Leg #2
9. took bar jump and kept going
10. Decided instead of going for his second scent article, he would do a third go out
11. Title!

It was quite frustrating, but hopefully he's getting all the bugs worked out now and will settle in with experience. I also have to remind myself that he was just in novice in February, and is just finishing the 60 days he would have had in Open A. Plus he just turned 3 last month, he definitely still has puppy brain.

We also went back into open for the first time since getting the CDX and he made a 198 to earn his first UDX leg.

Lots of areas we still need to work on, but I don't think enthusiasm is one of them! Today we had a 191, our next goal will be to get through a utility run without any substantial deductions.

Flip Gets His UD - YouTube


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Actually I think 11 tries isn't that many. That's what it took us. And several of our losses were handler errors!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations! and thanks for sharing your frustrations as well as your successes. The video is really helpful for those of us just starting out.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That was fun to watch, clearly Flip is in love with life  Congratulations, you two are an awesome team!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!! Super job! Super dog! Super handling. A UD and a UDX leg to boot! WOW!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Very NICE!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

11 tries is not so bad.....suck it up Jodie..lol.. huge congrats you two


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations to an Awesome Team! Flip is one happy boy in the ring. Loved the hug you gave him when it was over!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Jodie<:

You and Flip are a huge inspiration for a lot of us with our green silly dogs<:

Novice to UDX #1 in just one year? With months to go?!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats again  Nice job!!
Who was doing the commentary?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey! Huge congratulations on the new title!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Flip and Jodie!! I know this has taken you guys awhile to get, but it looks like your hard work has paid off!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! I love watching videos of Flip! Makes me want to do some more training!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful attitude! You guys make a great team. I remember the UD frustration well. My Laney girl got both her CD and CDX in three straight shows. Didn't keep track of how many it took for the UD, but it was always one thing, you'd fix that and then it was another. Congratulations, for me that happy dog says it all.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Congrats again  Nice job!!
> Who was doing the commentary?


That was a lady in the area who had gotten a UD on her Rottie the day before. She has a really NICE dog, best attitude I've ever seen on a Rottie.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nolefan said:


> clearly Flip is in love with life


Yep, my boy wakes up every morning thrilled to be living life to his fullest!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Loved the hug you gave him when it was over!!


that would be called the "collapse with relief" hug LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> congrats! I love watching videos of flip! Makes me want to do some more training!


cd! Cd! Cd!


----------

